
Ask HN: How much does your company compensate for patents? - e-m-p
I was reading this submission last night, and it made me wonder, what are other companies paying for patents?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19477559<p>My company does not compensate for patents. I have worked for other large corporations, which have paid in multiple stages:<p>1) Patent proposal ($1k if the invention has novelty) 2) Patent filing submission ($2-$3k) 3) Patent issue ($3-$5k)<p>What does your company do and what do you think of employers that do not compensate for patent submissions?
======
itronitron
previous employer awarded $1 for patent application, $500 for patent issue,
along with a plaque or piece of crystal. those were fairly minor incentives
for innovating which seems appropriate, the patent incentives were sized right
to deal with the additional associated paperwork

------
throwawaypatent
Large corp. Pays $1200 for first patent. Then $750 per patent per person in
the team.

